# Awsome Contest!! Ends May 18th!! <3



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, so this is my first contest!!! So have fun!! You can post video of Photos! There will be a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd for each class! Ends May 18th at 5:00 CST 

Rules:
Must be you or your horse.
Say what class you are showing
You can have up to 2 photos or 1 video per class.

Classes:
English Equitation
1. Walk
2. Trot
3. Canter
4. Jump under 2’6’’
5. Jump over 2’6’’

Western
6. Walk
7. Jog
8. Lope
9. Barrels
10. Reining

Just for fun.
11. Bareback flat
12. Bareback Jumping
13. Edited Photo
14. Edited video
15. Show your bond 
16. Cutest Photo
17. Dirtiest horse
18. Cleanest horse
19. Nicest braid
20. Coolest Horse related thing.




Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing, I'll add photos this weekend when I get home!


----------



## PrincessZ (May 4, 2012)

Im entering class 18.Cleanest Horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are mine!!  I hope you like them!! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Western*

1) Jog -- I like the way that my horse looks in this picture  








2) Barrels -- Kind of a different angle, but I like it! :wink:








*Just For Fun*

3) Edited Photo -- It's a secret how I did this one :wink:








4) Show Your Bond -- My sister helped pick this one...








5) Cutest Photo -- Kind of random...


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Best jump under 2'6








Cutest....he wanted to help set up the jump








Bond.......<3


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my entries. 

Class #4: Jump under 2'6" with I Cannon I Will






Class #11: Bareback Flat with Gold Label






Class #13: Best Photo Edit with Triple To A Tia










Class #15: Show Your Bond with HR Najha (aka Dreamer)


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

#17 Dirtiest Horse


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*Just 4 fun pix*

*13-EDITED PHOTO*

*16-CUTEST PHOTO "I just love that look she's giving me" Like huh?"*

*17-DIRTEST PHOTO- Sweaty after a good work out!*

*18-CLEANEST PHOTO- Just bathed *

*19) NICEST BRAID*


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

subbing so I can enter when I get home!


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

*Photo contest pic*

Just for fun - edited photo


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

*Just for fun - edited photo #2*

All my ponies lined up  the background photo was taken in republic washington on our family ranch and the horse photos were all taken individually at our farm..


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

1st one is for best edited, 2nd is for bareback, 3rd is showing our bond and heres the link for my edited video...


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries.

Jump under 2'6"









Best Trot:









Best canter:










Edited Photo:









Edited Photo: (this is a different horse)










Show your bond:


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

YEH!!! There all looking good!!!! One more day!!!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

any results yet? I'm impatient...lol.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Results!!!!!!!*

Here are the results!!!!


Classes:
English 
2. Trot - First Place -Standardbred
3. Canter - First Place -Standardbred
4. Jump under 2’6’’ - First Place- SkyHorse1999 -- Second Place- Horses4healing -- Third Place Standardbred

Western
7. Jog - First BarrelBunny
9. Barrels - First BarrelBunny

Just for fun.
11. Bareback flat - First Place- Horses4healing -- Second Place - stingerscricket
13. Edited Photo -First place - BarrelBunny -- Second Place - stingerscricket -- Third Place - kuecktr
14. Edited video - First Place - stingerscricket
15. Show your bond - First Place - BarrelBunny -- Second Place - Standardbred -- Third Place- Skyhorse1999
16. Cutest Photo - First Place- SkyHorse1999-- Second Place - BarrelBunny
17. Dirtiest horse - First place - loveisabug-- Second Place- kailiejaykiss
18. Cleanest horse - First PLace - PrincessZ -- Second Place - kailiejaykiss
19. Nicest braid - First Place - kailiejaykiss


Congrats!!!
Thank you all for entering!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay!!


----------

